# Do you like rollercoasters?



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Seeing as we all suffer from anxiety, I was wondering how many of you actually enjoy riding rollercoasters.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hell no.....
i throw out in such fun stuffs and my head becomes dizzy and i feel like revolving around


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I love them, but they do give me a baddddddd headache.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

^ Same here. I usually get a headache after riding one.

Im kinda in the middle. I like roller coasters that dont have a huge drop. I can handle drops, but not big ones.


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)

I _loved_ them when i was a kid. I went to sixflags a couple of years ago though and they seemed to of lost their excitement. I thought for sure that the Titan was going to give me a huge thrill, but i was rather disappointed afterwards.

_The Titan_


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

YES. 
Adrenaline rush :heart

My rule is that I'll go on any ride, as long as someone comes with me. :b


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I'm scared at first but then once they start going, I get into the thrill that they bring & start to love them so I guess you can say I love them.

*cough* Don't watch Final Destination 3 before getting on one though. *cough* -_-


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

I love them so much, I laugh on them!

people these days have the most creative language ;D


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm pretty self conscious about riding roller coasters because i think i appear like i'm a zombie. i sit there emotionless because i find them to be boring as hell. other than that i don't like them because i don't trust human engineering. but i KNOW gravity never fails.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I've never been on a real one (I've been on Big Thunder Mountain Railroad at Disneyland and the kids' coaster at Knott's Berry Farm), which I'm okay with.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Both A and B due to a fear of heights.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

laura024 said:


> Both A and B due to a fear of heights.


^ I have a fear of heights as well but still find myself enjoying rollercoasters once I get over my terrified stage lol.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

noooooo im terrified of heights


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I like a good rollercoaster. I haven't yet been to Canada's Wonderland to try their new one, Leviathan? I think it's called. I'll probably hit it this summer.

The only ones I won't ride are the ones that jerk your head around. I'll try any of them at least once (maybe twice), but if it gives me a headache, they get black listed.

Wonderland's Behemoth is the biggest one I've been on. My personal record is 10 runs in a single trip.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

^I've been on Leviathan, twice. Though it had a different name where I was. It's better than Behemoth, which I thought was kind of boring, aside from its seating arrangement. 

On topic, I enjoy them. I think. I don't hate them.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I get motion sickness on them.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I rode on a couple at Disney World ten years ago, and that's about it for my rollercoaster experience. I guess it was more boring than terrifying; mostly I'm just glad I didn't throw up (which is sort of surprising, seeing as I'm prone to motion sickness). Not something I'm ever interested in doing again, though if I had to, I guess I could do it without kicking and screaming.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No. I tried once and never again!!! I couldn't open my eyes and I held on for dear life. Horrible experience. I'm afraid of heights. Airplanes are fine but the height of roller coaster is terrifying.

I got hoodwinked into it too. My ex and I were going to a small artificial island off of Kobe to go to this cat petting zoo. But it had closed down, so he suggested we go to this old, small crappy amusement park next door. Not only did I not get to pet any kitties, I nearly pissed my pants out of fear.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

No, I don't like them. They're scary and not terribly comfortable to ride. All the g-forces make my stomach clench and tighten up, I don't even have enough air to breathe or vocalize stuff. Haven't gone in years and won't soon, so hooray.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Heck yes! The highest one I went on was this one it stinks though.....the line was so long but the ride was so short!


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

YES.....I love them.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

fallen18 said:


> Heck yes! The highest one I went on was this one it stinks the line was so long but the ride was so short!


Wow, that's quite the drop.

My main concern on these things is someone on it getting sick. It's never happened to me, but my father was once on such a ride... Not pretty :lol

uke


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Yeah it's like 400 somthing feet it was AWESOME though lol and ew omg that would stink......literarily!


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I love them. My favourites are the Hulk in Islands of Adventure and SheiKra in Busch Gardens.

^ Fallen, where is that coaster about? It looks amazing!


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I love them..I love the adrenaline rush. Dramamine (for motion sickness) is a must when going on them though. Without that I'd probably get sick.


----------



## TheWeeknd (Jul 23, 2011)

I miss wonderland =(


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Soilwork said:


> I love them. My favourites are the Hulk in Islands of Adventure and SheiKra in Busch Gardens.
> 
> ^ Fallen, where is that coaster about? It looks amazing!


Haha it's in the u.s six flags! \(^_^)/


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Kaylee23 said:


> *I love them so much, I laugh on them!*
> 
> people these days have the most creative language ;D


I do that too ahahaha. It's so funny because my friend will be screaming SO LOUD, and then I'm next to her cracking up lmao.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Heck no I don't! I have heard people who don't realize they have heart problems, well they died on rollercoasters. I'm afraid if the same thing will happen to me as well.


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

yes! I've loved them since I was little and I've been on a ton of pretty scary ones. but ever since I had an ulcer my stomach can't handle them as well. I'll still go on them but it causes more anxiety and nausea than it used to...it sucks.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've only been on kiddy ones that aren't scary & I'm not keen on them. I'd have a heart attack on the intense ones


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> I like a good rollercoaster. I haven't yet been to Canada's Wonderland to try their new one, Leviathan? I think it's called. I'll probably hit it this summer.
> 
> The only ones I won't ride are the ones that jerk your head around. I'll try any of them at least once (maybe twice), but if it gives me a headache, they get black listed.
> 
> Wonderland's Behemoth is the biggest one I've been on. My personal record is 10 runs in a single trip.


going for my birthday :boogie. Gotta try Leviathan. But man, if you've ever been to a Six Flags... they have some CRAZY rides there.



TheWeeknd said:


> I miss wonderland =(


lol it's not like it doesn't exist anymore.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

yes


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

Love 'em.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

This is the newest roller coaster that just opened this month at Canada's Wonderland Haven't been there since the summer of 2009 though:?


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Just Space and Splash Mountain.


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

HATE THEM!!

They're pointless. You pay a lot of money to get in to these theme parks, you queue for ages, feel sick then go home....

If I wanted to feel sick, I'd just stick two fingers down my throat, its free!


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

Nope. Terrified of 'em. I don't get sick. Just scared.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Something I rode on Sunday:










And that phallus - FINISH!:


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

sprode said:


> Something I rode on Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cedar Point?!


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I love rollercoasters. I used to be scared of upside-down rollercoasters, but my sister forced me to go on them a couple of times and then I was fine with them.

This thread has given me a new social anxiety exposure idea: go to wonderland by myself and ride some rollercoasters. (Unless it's ridiculously expensive)


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

laura024 said:


> Cedar Point?!


Yeah  Like the first time in 3 years.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

sprode said:


> Yeah  Like the first time in 3 years.


You got me beat by a year. I'm hoping to go this summer.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Heck yes! The highest one I went on was this one it stinks though.....the line was so long but the ride was so short!


Kingda Kah? 456 feet high. I want to ride it so badly. It's the highest and fastest. I've went on the 2nd highest and fastest. It's the...


sprode said:


> Something I rode on Sunday:
> 
> And that phallus - FINISH!:


Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point.

Wasn't it fun?


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

JustThisGuy said:


> Kingda Kah? 456 feet high. I want to ride it so badly. It's the highest and fastest. I've went on the 2nd highest and fastest. It's the...
> 
> Top Thrill Dragster at Cedar Point.
> 
> Wasn't it fun?


Omg it was awesome espicially when you get to the tippy top!! >_<


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> Omg it was awesome espicially when you get to the tippy top!! >_<


Right? I remember riding the TTD and it seemed like it was going to stay up there the way time slowed once you reached the top and everything calmed for a split 2 seconds. I was hoping for a roll-back, but didn't happen. I remember it was the last ride I went on, and the sun was going down. When we got to the top, we could see the sun again over the horizon. Was an experience.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

fallen18 said:


> Omg it was awesome espicially when you get to the tippy top!! >_<


Aw, I got all excited thinking there was a ride based on the tippe top:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tippe_top


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Sometimes..depends on my mood. I usually like going on those drops though...your stomach does flips and it's kind of cool. I have never been on a ride that had a loop...and I don't think I ever will. I haven't been on a rollercoaster probably since going to Disneyworld which was back in 2002.

But omg there used to be a big amusement park here called Astroworld. And every summer me and my family would get seasons passes and go all the time since basically I was a baby. But very sad it got torn down. I'm still pissed and sad that they did that I don't even know why they did. 










Behind that water ride that tan looking pyramid was called the Mayan Binder. And the coaster was inside and dark...so basically the whole ride you were in the dark. I loved that ride...too bad none of that is there anymoreee!!!!!!!


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

I've only been on little ones, but they were fun. I'd like to go on a big one someday.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I love them, as well as most amusement park rides. Unfortunately the few people I hangout with are terrified of roller coasters, so I have no one to go on with.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

TryingMara said:


> I love them, as well as most amusement park rides.* Unfortunately the few people I hangout with are terrified of roller coasters, so I have no one to go on with.*


Same. :b


----------



## Kaylee23 (Sep 5, 2011)

mezzoforte said:


> I do that too ahahaha. It's so funny because my friend will be screaming SO LOUD, and then I'm next to her cracking up lmao.


I love my friend's facial expressions :clap it makes me giggle so much. :yes


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I've honestly never been on one.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Xcelerator at Knott's berry farm. This is the last one I rode, and I couldn't stop. I got off and got right back in line like 10 times.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Love them!!!! :yay


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Roller coasters seem so fun and i'd love to go on one but im afraid all have a heart attack or my heart will explode from beating to fast! is it possible?


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

I love them AND they're terrifying! I haven't been on really big ones though.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I love roller coasters! I hate how my hair gets all messed up though, I get so self conscious because my bangs are up.. But other then that it's such a thrill ! I don't really show much emotions when I'm on a roller coaster by myself.. Usually I just sit there and don't make any noises, when everyone else is screaming.. But I'm still having fun! When I'm with my brothers, or something I end up laughing uncontrollably.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

CWe said:


> Roller coasters seem so fun and i'd love to go on one but im afraid all have a heart attack or my heart will explode from beating to fast! is it possible?


You will be nervous at first, but the adrenaline rush will actually give you some temporary relief from your SA.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You will be nervous at first, but the adrenaline rush will actually give you some temporary relief from your SA.


very true. I think this is why I love them.


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

I will forever love roller coasters :clap


----------



## ufc (Apr 25, 2012)

They are death traps!!!


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

One word...............BORING


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I've definitely noticed they've given me relief from sa. I also sometimes feel euphoric after riding thrill rides and roller coasters. I used to be terrified of them, but I've been turning into a bit of an adrenaline junkie over the past few years. Around Halloween, I go to a lot of walk through haunted houses (actors jump at you) I get a rush from doing that too.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

That's one thing that I'm actually not very anxious about. I love the rush.

And since other people are posting pics, I'll share one from my neck of the woods:

The Wild Thing at Valley Fair...it's an older one, but still super fun!


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Class said:


> Just Space and Splash Mountain.


I LOVE Splash Mountain. Mostly for the singing animals, but the big drop is pretty awesome too


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

No, they scare me. I've only been on like 2 rollercoasters. My sister was the one who enjoyed going on them.


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

I love all sorts of thrill rides!! Except the ones that jerk you around or spin you around heaps. Those make me feel ill. 

I've only been to some amusement parks in Australia: Dreamworld/WhiteWater World, Movieworld, Wet n Wild, and Seaworld.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah I love thrill rides. My favourite is The Giant Drop at Dreamworld, Australia.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Giant_Drop


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

CWe said:


> Roller coasters seem so fun and i'd love to go on one but im afraid all have a heart attack or my heart will explode from beating to fast! is it possible?


Oh god, this reminds me of this one roller coaster I went on... Most people were squeezing their eyes shut, had horrified expressions on their faces and were screaming... I, on the other hand, was sitting there silent and stock-still, staring into the darkness, legitimately thinking that I was going to die from a heart attack. I panic in weird ways. So anyways, I certainly thought it was possible at the time but that was just the fear talking. So I doubt it's possible. No worries.

Anyways, I suppose roller coasters are alright.


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

That rush of adrenaline is irreplaceable to me. Best experiences


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I've always been too scared to ride a "real" rollercoaster which I've only done about 2 times in my life with my family who coaxed me into getting on. Those two rides were horrifying and I had my eyes closed the entire time. I tried to overcome my fear of them a few years ago by riding a kiddie rollercoaster. That's how far I will go for now.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I love rollercoasters, can't get enough of them <3 I usually like to go to the Pleasure Beach whenever I have the time and money too~ yay xD


----------



## Equimanthorn (Aug 5, 2012)

Was going to post a thread like this but found this one. I've avoided any serious coasters my whole life. Gone on a few wimpy ones that don't go upside down. Like a few other have said, it's not necessarily the speed or height that gets to me, I'm just scared of the accidents although they are so rare. I was watching a video a while back about an accident where a coaster got stuck, they interviewed one of the female passengers and she was like "after they got us down, it took a while for it to sink it. That's like the last thing you ever think would happen". Funny to see how someone without anxiety thinks. Accidents are the FIRST thing I think about. 

I've been really tempted the last few weeks to ask someone to go to Six Flags with me and finally conquer my fear. The speed doesn't bother me, it's hardly faster than driving on the highway, heights are little more bothersome to me but I can handle that too, it's just worrying that something would go wrong. 

Also I kind of have a heart condition, not sure what types usually contribute to people getting sick or dying on rides but then again I'm suicidal most of the time so at least this would be an accidental way to go lol.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Never been on one unfortunately.


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

Haha, I love them! I'll be scared to go on them at first, so people have to push me, but I always enjoy the ride at the end. :3 Don't think I can ride one by myself though. No no nooo. Someone has to be there to scream with me. XD


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I've only been on a rollercoaster once or twice, and I don't really care for them. They kinda gave me a headache/headspin.


----------



## darkandempty (Aug 9, 2012)

roller coasters are the only thing that can get me out of my head. all year i look forward to my summer trip to kings dominion.


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

Amazingly, regarding my not-so-gutsy character, I do. I think the reason I like them so much is because they are about the only thing that can stop me from thinking and just make me surrender to mere _experiencing_. I wish I could spend my entire life like it was a rollercoaster, just undergoing what's happening without having all kinds of burdensome thoughts.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

First of all, I'd be too scared to ever attempt going on a roller-coaster or anything similar and second, my stomach wouldn't be able to take it. My stomach gets uneasy at high speeds


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I want to go to Six Flags Great America and ride the Raging Bull for the first time.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Yeeeeaaaah!
I have a terrible fear of heights, but I can ride rollercoasters without being scared 
Especially loved this one:

Goliath, Walibi


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

:afr 

:hide


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i went on one, and that was enough for me. i skurred.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

komorikun said:


> No. I tried once and never again!!! I couldn't open my eyes and I held on for dear life. Horrible experience.


Same here. I felt like I was about to fall out of my seat the first (and only) time I rode on one. Heart was in my throat and my stomach just about fell out of my a**. It wasn't fun for me at all, so never again!


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

I go on all of them if i can even the kiddy ones


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Hell no. It numb my ****s last time i got on.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Yes, I do like them. I haven't ridden a whole lot of different ones because I haven't been to too many amusement parks, but we have a few good ones in Kennywood in Pittsburgh, including three great old wooden coasters. The Jack Rabbit is a wooden one with a "double dip". It goes down a steep hill and then that hill has a separate hill within it, so it's unlike any other coast I've ever known about. I just watched a Travel Channel special on coasters, and they profiled Kingda Ka in New Jersey. That thing looks absolutely insane! Sometimes the car doesn't even get over the top of the track, and rolls backwards down into the station.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I HATE them. Stand in line for half an hour for a couple minutes of terror. Paying & then patiently waiting to to be terrorized isn't my idea of fun.

My life fills my terror quota without having to go out of my way.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I hate them. I hate heights. I hate that terrible feeling in my stomach. I hate being upside down for no reason.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Yes. They're awesome. I go to six flags every year 



UltraShy said:


> I HATE them. Stand in line for half an hour for a couple minutes of terror. Paying & then patiently waiting to to be terrorized isn't my idea of fun.
> 
> My life fills my terror quota without having to go out of my way.


That's why I get there right when the place opens. It's usually relatively empty or the lines are incredibly small for the first few hours until around 12 pm.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

No, I hate roller coasters, along with nearly every other amusement park ride.
They're just not my thing, they make me feel sick...

I get dizzy very easily so spinning rides are especially sickening. The "fun" factor is just not worth it in my opinion. I HATE feeling sick.


----------



## DefendAll (Jul 12, 2012)

no im scared ill have a heart attack on it from it being so fast


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Marakunda said:


> I get dizzy very easily so spinning rides are especially sickening. The "fun" factor is just not worth it in my opinion. I HATE feeling sick.


When I was a kid, I didn't get sick right after a ride, but after a full day of riding, I would get sick from the accumulated motion. However, the last few times I've been to the amusement park, I've taken a motion sickness drug called Bonine, available over the counter. I didn't have any problem whatsoever, not even a bit of sickness over the rides. I'd recommend it.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Not the ones that go upside down. Not after watching Final Destination


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

I LOVE them! Theyre awesome. Its my plan to go on the biggest and fastest coasters on every continent. The whole theme park experience in general is just magic. It takes me back to a time of innocent fun, before I was disenchanted by adulthood, responsibilities, mental illness etc.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i used to, but for some reason i got nauseous easier the last few times i went to six flags. But before that point theyre fun

minding the crazy long waits for 5 minutes of ride


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

I can tolerate the not-too-intense ones.


----------



## ThingsRlookingUp (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah they are pretty fun. I'm scared of heights but I can deal with roller coasters so gives me hope I can lower my SA and overcome some more fears. Now I wanna go to Six Flags haven't been in a few years.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

No, I'm like a grandma. It freaks me out hardcore and will probably give me a heart attack.


----------



## KYJE (Aug 11, 2012)

Love 'em. I don't like standing in lines for ages while having to be in close proximity to so many people, but the payoff is usually worth it.


----------

